# Powder/Bullet measure issue.



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay, so my first reloading goof arises. Probably one of many. I bought some Hornady 180gr HP/XTP for my .40 S&W and Alliant Bullseye powder. However, the bit of Hornady manual I have doesn't have that powder. Alliant's page says 5.5 grains, another page suggests Bullseye at 4.9 min to 5.5 max with a 180gr bullet. 

Am I stuck with having to buy a different can of powder or is 5 grains an okay place to start? Since I'm planning on doing target loads nothing hot anticipated.

FWIW, I'm over the legal age of majority so any advice you provide is my responsibility to interpret and follow. No blame on you. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Leam I don't load for the 40cal but you are in luck as we have 2400 here and he has loaded a ton of them. You can wait for him to see the thread or PM him, and he will help you. He has helped me a lot, and is a heck of a nice guy. Good Luck.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Talked to the reloading person at the shop where I bought it ans he's gonna let me swap out the powder for some Power Pistol. The only down-side is that the PP is about 3 years old, not sure if it degrades over time. I'm assuming not but as noted, I'm new enough at this not to know for sure. The advantage of the PP is that it'll also work if my wife starts shooting 9mm. 

Woot hoo!

leam


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Bullseye works well for 9mm. That's what I use mostly, some times I use Unique... I personally like Alliant, it use to be called Hercules, before Alliant bought them out...

I'm not a .40 shooter, but if those are the loads that Alliant suggests, I'd feel good about them... Start low and work up...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Naw theres nothing wrong with the powder. If it's kept away from moisture, and very extreme heat, and cold. It should be fine.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Wound up keeping the bullseye, hope to fire my first reloads sometime next week. Hope to still have fingers and all assorted body parts intact afterwards. 

Starting with the "start load", reasonably enough. Going to try 10 and see how they function. Each step is a learning process and I'm trying not to just blow through them to get more ammo stocked up.

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam, sounds like you're off to a good start. You're asking questions BEFORE making mistakes.

In my opinion you NEED at least 4 reloading books, check each of them when you work up a load. Double check your loads with a book not advice from someone on the web that say's "it works for me just fine and it's a safe load". Remember it's your ass on the line if you make a mistake. 

Have you decided on what powder and primer to use and a load yet?


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

CCI primers, the non-magnum at the moment. I'm more concerned with blowing things up with over-seating than wanting to get the hottest load.

At the moment I have 10 rounds of 180G HP-XTP sitting on 4.9 gr of Bullseye in a cleaned case. I'll try them first to make sure they cycle the slide and don't do anything untoward. 4.9 is was the starting load recommended. Later on I hope to get or borrow a cronongraph and once that's verified the Power Floor with a little bit of margin I'll be happy.

I have the Speer manual, the Alliant powder manual, and one of those "1 caliber" books for the .40 S&W. I checked the Hornady section against my friends later published Hornady book and added the notes I was missing.

Funny thing. The other day I was reading up and the loads were looking much bigger than I remembered. Then I saw I was in the 10mm Auto section. 

Several weeks ago I ordered a box from National Bullets. Haven't seen the box yet. Any other good cast and or copperized bulet seller? Mainly want low cost while learning, and sub-PF is fine for now.

ciao!

leam


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, no detailed shot by shot analysis tonight; the range was closed until the league started so I just popped my 10 in the mags and ran them first. Cycled the silde and didn't blow up so life is good!

Slower test next time.

ciao!

leam


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm running some powder through my RCBS Uniflow powder measure, the instructions say to run some through to create a powder film on the innards to ensure smooth and similar measures being thrown. The phamplet does NOT say if it should leave powder grains on the inside of the hopper. 

Since I only expect to be throwing one powder for a while mixing isn't an issue. However, how do you safely clean out the hopper without leaving a residue of something else? Vigorous tapping hasn't helped so far.

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> I'm running some powder through my RCBS Uniflow powder measure, the instructions say to run some through to create a powder film on the innards to ensure smooth and similar measures being thrown. The phamplet does NOT say if it should leave powder grains on the inside of the hopper.
> 
> However, how do you safely clean out the hopper without leaving a residue of something else? Vigorous tapping hasn't helped so far.
> 
> ...


The powder is probably sticking due to static electricity. Turn the powder measure upside down and dump it put. Once you have ALL the powder out, take a new dryer sheet and 
rub it all over the inside of the powder measure. It will remove the static and make the powder flow better.

I usually run a pound of powder through a new measure to help it "break in". Just fill the measure with powder, set to adjustment to throw a lot of powder, hold it over the powder can and cycle it until it's empty.

NEVER MIX POWDERS, always completely empty the measure before putting a different type of powder in it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good advise as I do it every time I change powders. I am only using two at this time but I still flush it through like 2400 says. Good luck Leam.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been using a can of Computer Monitor cleaner and anti static spray on my Lee Pro 1000 systems plastic powder feed parts. Being a foamy liquid it provides good coverage and after a wipe with a dry cloth plus a few minutes of air dry time all those little specks of powder that used to stick drop right through.

Enjoy

Sam


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Check out these places for bullets.
Rusty

http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/
https://www.grafs.com/metallic/568
http://www.iidbs.com/hitech.zkb


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

it's always a good idea to check different reloading sources for loads for your caliber,,, i've been useing bullseye exclusively for years to load .38 spl and .357 magnums with no problems......as bullseye is a fast powder you have to pay attention to what you're doing but it goes so much farther than other powders...... i can get alot more reloading out of a can of bullseye because it takes so much less to get good loads for me anyway.... look into the alliant site on your computer to see what they suggest for a load.... 



LIFE IS SHORT............


----------

